
The Economic Arctic - hownottowrite
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-arctic/the-economic-arctic/
======
mirimir
> Developing Arctic hydrocarbons is not universally considered a safe or moral
> decision, given the treacherous working conditions and the overdetermined
> dangers of further carbon dioxide pollution.

I wonder what they mean by "overdetermined".

If we (so to speak) are truly past the tipping point of climate change, which
seems likely, moving away from the equator does make sense. Where will the
best farmland be?

~~~
klipt
And if we aren't past the tipping point of climate change, polar countries
like Russia could potentially benefit by trying to push us there. Some think
this is already occurring...

~~~
meri_dian
I've always thought that if I was Russia or even Canada I'd have a significant
incentive to increase global temperatures

~~~
erikpukinskis
It's amazing to me how little this is discussed when we talk about climate
change, and the last election. Four years of a U.S. president who is willing
to say climate change is a hoax is worth billions, possibly trillions, to
Russia.

------
igravious
Man, Bloomberg's data-driven journalism just keeps getting better and better.

